# December Elk Hunt



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Who is getting ready and has been doing some scouting. I have one good scouting trip in, heading up again the weekend of December 7th. Cant wait. My son has been putting the time in on the 30-06, house rented for the hunt and family and friends ready to help out. Good luck to all.


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a cow permit for the December hunt for which I am anxiously awaiting. Good Luck to all.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

RNHunter said:


> I have a cow permit for the December hunt for which I am anxiously awaiting. Good Luck to all.


My sons is a cow permit also he is 13. We are unit G. What unit are you in. Are you doing a guided hunt? We are doing self guided. My dad drew in 2012 and we were successful doing a self guided hunt, lots of scouting is half the fun.


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

My hunt units are G and X. I have private land near Wolverine to hunt for which I pay a fee providing the elk are there. I have also placed my name on a waiting list at Canada Creek Ranch and Black River Ranch. If my options fail I will get a guide. I do not want to leave without a elk. Thanks for asking.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck, guys! Wish you both the best! 

RN - I assume the property you have is in area X? It would be worth double checking, most of everything east of wolverine is area F.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Saw 6 cows being herded by what looked like a 6x6 Bull along I-75 just South of the Wolverine exit on Nov 10. Big critters, good luck to those lucky enough to have a tag.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont have a license but did donate to the DNR. I plan on attending the info meeting on FRI THE 13th-- Lots of good info presented about 10 yo when I last attended.


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yup, I drew a Cow tag also. (F unit), have some private lined up and elk are there as of now. Also, alot of miles put on by friend that is scouting for me, should be a good hunt.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Its going to be along week. Headed up early tomorrow morning with my boy(hunter) and dad for a couple of days of scouting staying in Atlanta Saturday night. Then back up Thursday night for the hunt. Good luck to all that have permits.


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a cow permit also.I will be going up early Thursday to meet with owner of property on which I will be hunting. On Friday ,going to Hunter Orientation in Johannesburg. Good luck to all.


----------



## scott7030 (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't wait to read the stories and see what Scott and his crew can find for big bulls. I'll be buying some pure Michigan tickets so I can have a chance to go again.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Had a great weekend scouting. Put some miles on the truck and the boots. Feeling pretty good. Heading back up Thursday to do a little more scouting before opener. Saw a absolute beautiful bull hope some day I can get a bull tag. It was nice seeing the excitement on my 13 year old son, he is ready for the opportunity to put a cow on the ground.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

How long did it take you to draw a tag?just wondering thanks I never applied


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

I drew a bull elk tag in 1999. I would say at least 25 years to draw that tag. I had to wait 10 years to re apply for a elk tag, I have been applying since 2009 and a drew a cow tag this year.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been putting in for around 18years. My son got his permit transferred to him from my BIL, he had 4 chances. Some day it may be me


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

i have been very blessed.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't know if it could help anyone but while driving for UPS I saw a very nice bull on Round Lake Road just a couple days ago. He had several cows with him as I drove between them. There is an area of cut over red pine if that narrows it down. Good luck you lucky sons a......

Should be a good time. Haven`t seen anything closer to home in a while.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Last day of work before heading north. It is going to be a very long day. Mom and Dad decided to leave this morning and get another day in of scouting for us. Good luck to all and counting the time down. 2 days 23 hours 58 minutes to shooting time.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Have a friend with a cow tag for unit f/x. If anyone has leads on locations of recent sightings and want to pm me it would be most appreciated. Can’t get away from work to scout much before saturday. Good luck to all. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

Heading North tomorrow. Looking forward for a great hunt. Good Luck to all.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Good night of scouting.


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

Just what I am looking for! Good Luck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

2 days 11 hours 34 minutes to shooting time


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck guys, have a safe hunt.Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## dntnddb (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck to all, just 9 more years until I can apply again


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

My brother drew a Bull Tag. Headed up to CC Ranch (using one of their guides) tomorrow night to join him. Should be exciting!!

Also....I swear in his paper work is says that upon purchase of the actual tag (which he has done) he cannot apply for another elk tag ever again....he is done for life.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

wgorby said:


> My brother drew a Bull Tag. Headed up to CC Ranch (using one of their guides) tomorrow night to join him. Should be exciting!!
> 
> Also....I swear in his paper work is says that upon purchase of the actual tag (which he has done) he cannot apply for another elk tag ever again....he is done for life.



Thats It! One and done if you draw a bull permit. Make it count!

I drew a cow tag last year, I have to wait 10 yrs to apply again.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Someday.


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> Thats It! One and done if you draw a bull permit. Make it count! I drew a cow tag last year, I have to wait 10 yrs to apply again.


I guess he's gonna have to win the Pure MI Hunt Raffle to get a second bull elk tag in his lifetime.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’m still in the penalty box from my 2016 cow hunt but I do purchase chances in the pure Michigan hunt. It was a great experience. My DIY hunt brought a lot of satisfaction plus gave me the incentive to explore part of the state I’ve spent little time in. 

I called Scotty C as soon as I found out I drew. He was kind enough to donate his time to convince me to do it myself. Thanks Scotty. 

Good luck hunters. Be safe.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’m still in the penalty box from my 2016 cow hunt but I do purchase chances in the pure Michigan hunt. It was a great experience. My DIY hunt brought a lot of satisfaction plus gave me the incentive to explore part of the state I’ve spent little time in.
> 
> I called Scotty C as soon as I found out I drew. He was kind enough to donate his time to convince me to do it myself. Thanks Scotty.
> 
> Good luck hunters. Be safe.


Why are you in the "penalty Box" if I may ask?


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

RNHunter said:


> I drew a bull elk tag in 1999. I would say at least 25 years to draw that tag. I had to wait 10 years to re apply for a elk tag, I have been applying since 2009 and a drew a cow tag this year.


I'm confused..........if you drew a Bull once how can you draw again?
Just asking because I'm jealous..


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The rules were modified a few years ago that changed the repeat shooters.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

jakeo said:


> Why are you in the "penalty Box" if I may ask?


I have to wait 10 years before I am allowed to put in for a tag again.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

jakeo said:


> I'm confused..........if you drew a Bull once how can you draw again?
> Just asking because I'm jealous..


Anyone that pulled a tag prior to 2003 can still draw another elk tag (myself included). It used to be a 10 year wait for a bull tag and a 1 year wait for a cow. 

Since 2003, the bull tags have been once in a lifetime and cow tags have been a 10 year wait.


----------



## scott7030 (Jul 20, 2010)

Scott's up early today, He must have a big bull hes dreaming of that's keeping him up all night.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you for clearing up my questions. Good Luck and be safe Lucky Hunters!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Best of luck to the lucky hunters. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

jakeo said:


> I'm confused..........if you drew a Bull once how can you draw again?
> Just asking because I'm jealous..


He drew a cow tag in 2016


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I live in Ohio, I wish I could apply for a tag.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

scott7030 said:


> I think I hung in there with Scott. Everyone says he likes to walk fast, but I didn't mind. I guess I'm a fast walker as well. I did hear a few stories about him chasing elk through snow, were people couldn't keep up with him. I didn't get the opportunity to follow Scott through snow but I'm up for the challenge.


If I could have you for a bull hunter every year, I would be a very happy guide! You know you’re welcome in my camp anytime!


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

My son got it done on Tuesday afternoon what a unbelievable experience for him and our family. Had some long days of riding and walking. Got the opportunity to meet Scotty what a stand up guy, we appreciated the help. Having a shoulder mount done for my son as it will be a memory for ever. 4.5 years old and 300#.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful cow, congrats to your son. Awesome to see the whole family involved. One proud looking dad and grandpa!


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Good for him.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Anybody know what the total harvest was for the December hunt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hippysss57 (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's the 6x7 bull that I was able to help my good friend Greg put the smack down on. The bull tipped the scale at 525lbs. He had passed on a few bulls waiting on a good one.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

hippysss57 said:


> View attachment 473039
> View attachment 473039
> Here's the 6x7 bull that I was able to help my good friend Greg put the smack down on. The bull tipped the scale at 525lbs. He had passed on a few bulls waiting on a good one.


 I'd love to get a bull like that but I doubt I could pass up smaller bulls.


----------

